# education resources



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

hey all im going to complete my third and fourth year of school this coming year and just wondered if any of you had any websites a guy should check out to brush up before im back in class. 
cheers,


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

You can get any information or training you want online.
Think of a subject and google it or hit youtube, just check the source as some of the information may be bogus.

Check manufactures sites and videos first.


----------



## Madmax73 (Jul 10, 2014)

Some trade schools offer part time courses to prepare you for the upcoming level. They're fairly pricey, but it will give you a good head start before going into third year. I would also suggest a code course before going into fourth year. A large portion of the IP exam is code.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Try some of the threads here on continuing / online education:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/online-training-reference-thread-166857/


----------

